
Oculus disables the use of Galaxy Note 7 on Gear VR headsets for safety reasons - haptical
https://haptic.al/note-7-disabled-gear-vr-47c903a38827#.69bh3aq1e
======
pvdebbe
This is bullshit. Not every Note 7 is going to explode, and Oculus is not
going to be held liable if a Note did burn while VR'ing. This is another step
away from customer freedoms, plain and simple.

